# Is there a shuttle service offered at Holiday Inn at Orange Lake Resort in Orlando?



## cyntravel (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi

I am checking for my family to find out which resorts in Orlando offer shuttle service to the parks?

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## Detailor (Mar 28, 2012)

cyntravel said:


> Hi
> 
> I am checking for my family to find out which resorts in Orlando offer shuttle service to the parks?
> 
> ...



The resort doesn't have its own shuttle service but they will arrange shuttle service (with a fee) for guests.  I think that they use Mears Transportation.

Dick Taylor


----------



## richardm (Mar 28, 2012)

*Shuttle service..*



cyntravel said:


> Hi
> 
> I am checking for my family to find out which resorts in Orlando offer shuttle service to the parks?
> 
> ...



Be sure to ask specific questions when you call the resort.. 

Some resorts (such as reunion) only provide shuttle service on the resort grounds. If you call the front desk and ask if they have a shuttle- they will say yes..  If you ask if they have a shuttle to the theme parks- the answer is no.

Some resorts provide very limited service, offering two runs in the morning and two in the evening. 

Finally, some resorts offer shuttle service but only during the prime season, or offer limited service during the slower seasons. Be sure to ask about your travel dates.


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 29, 2012)

*Shuttle Service*

Hi

Thanks so much for all your help.

I called the Resort and was told that it is $16pp for round trip to the major parks (MK/EP/ and $19pp for round trip for Universal etc.  I quess it depends on where you want to go.

Always call and ask because it can change by season.

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Try WBC*

Hi Cyn,

Saw your similar post over on SVN board too about Vistana.  If you are looking for the "best" TS with shuttle, I would suggest you check out Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I haven't stayed there, but it is a perennial favorite over on the DISBoards, and people rave about how the shuttle is almost as good as Disney.

Worth a peek...


----------

